# Honda gcv160 valve timing



## direwolf99 (Aug 11, 2012)

Can anyone assist with a simple drawing of how to replace the belt and line up the timing marks?
Maybe a diagram or a pix.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you have the pan off, here is a link for a picture to align the crankshaft, otherwise you can just place the piston at TDC.
Look at Post # 24 for the images:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=155075&page=3


----------



## direwolf99 (Aug 11, 2012)

Many thanks, much appreciated !


----------

